# Stink bug lookin at ya.



## Stormchase (Aug 27, 2010)

Shot this one today. It took a while convincing it to look at me. This one was camera shy. Finally it sat still long enough to fire off a few.






Thanks for lookin!


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 28, 2010)

F.A.B.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice angle.  WB looks really orange.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks BTL.

AI, Yes it is. I don't know why either. My WB is set to cloudy. Normally looks fine. Just a tint of warmth not Orange. I'm not good at ps yet. A lot of my shots have been lookin odd. My camera came off the tripod from about 3 feet onto concrete about 2 weeks ago. I'm thinking that might have something to do with it but seems like a issue either way. Also I stacked it before I could change the RAW settings doh!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 29, 2010)

Ouch!  Hopefully everything survived the impact ok.  I have to admit, I baby my gear.   Ive just heard too many horror stories about exactly what happened to you.

Check twice!


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 29, 2010)

I just got my flash and I was holding the tripod with my rig on it, the release gave from the added weight. Macro lens and flash took the blunt but everything seems ok but my colors.
$20 tripod may I add. Lesson learned.


----------

